
You Won’t Be Able to Sue the Next Gawker - gdilla
https://medium.com/@CodyBrown/you-wont-be-able-to-sue-the-next-gawker-e6c8a3900969#.7c34274m8
======
Millennium
>Why can't Silicon Valley counter speech with speech? That's basically what
happened. Thiel empowered other speakers: the sort of thing that, if it had
happened on social media, would have been called signal-boosting. He did it by
funding someone's legal case, rather than through likes and retweets, but I'm
not sure I can really see any particular problem with that: this is how it
works offline.

------
internaut
People in Silicon Valley have been giving a list of reasons miles in length,
but you don't want to hear them.

Internet points won't nullify the fact judges repeatedly ruled against the
company.

If you 'pivot' in the manner you describe you're really going from the shallow
end of a swimming pool to Shark Cove during Shark Week.

Gawker suffers from hubris and threatening Silicon Valley is more of this.

